# Off Topic > Suggestions for Improvement >  > [SOLVED] Sucuri again

## Alf

This morning I tried to access the forum using "Internet Explorer 11" but was stopped by sucuri.

sucuri.jpg

But using the "Google" browser there was no problem in entering the forum. Is "Internet Explorer 11" banned or?

I'm also puzzled by the reference to "Mozilla" as this is a browser not installed on my PC.

Alf

----------


## FDibbins

Let me ask, see what they say

----------


## Alf

Thanks Ford.

As I was not sure if there could be a specific problem with the forum shortcut I had on my "favorite bar" I also tried manually to enter the forum address but got the same response i.e. blocked by sucuri.

Alf

----------


## FDibbins

I dont use IE unless I have to (like at work).  I will let you know what the tt say

----------


## Doc.AElstein

Hi Alf
Internet Explorer 11 is fine for me just now. Until about midnight last night I had no issues with it.
One user has reported problems with posting from early this morning. But that may have been an issue with what he was posting. ( I expect you know all about the Sucuri Firewall blocking some character combinations?? – but that is unlikely to have been your problem as those problems are usually Browser independent, 
 https://www.excelforum.com/the-water...ml#post4644952 

I few weeks back Internet Explorer 8 stopped working for ExcelForum despite almost all other Forums , Blog sites etc.,  still working with it
 https://www.excelforum.com/suggestio...st-for-me.html


I think you also already know about the Tech Team often fiddling with settings such that in Internet Explorer you have to keep adjusting things like your compatibility viewing modes
 https://www.excelforum.com/suggestio...ml#post4623993 
https://www.excelforum.com/excel-pro...ml#post4624468

Alan

P.s. *About the "Mozilla" reference*. I think that is always there whenever Sucuri brings up any of its Windows. No matter what the issue is or what Browser you are using. Others have often commented on that. I expect that just means you can ignore that reference as having no meaning... Sucuri are just talking garbage there..

----------


## Alf

Hi Alan

Thanks for info about "Mozilla", have also tried connecting to the forum today with IE 11 but it's a no go. :Frown: 

Oh well as long as I can access the forum using the "Google" browser this is just a minor irritating point and by now I'm fairly used to these happenings in the EF forum.

Alf

----------


## Doc.AElstein

Hi Alf,




> ... have also tried connecting to the forum today with IE 11 but it's a no go....



Strange, I am still OK in IE 11
( have you checked your compatibility view settings, - currently ExcelForum requires the more typical  setting of ExcelForum *not* entered into compatibility mode.
 https://www.excelforum.com/suggestio...ml#post4623993
https://www.excelforum.com/the-water...ml#post4584500  
You probably know that a while back we using Internet Explorer had to change setting to have ExcelForum in compatibility mode. 
Otherwise we had other issues. 
Those other issues appear to have been resolved currently, and probably in doing so , something has changed such that Internet Explorer will cause the Sucuri Firewall that you have shown to come up now if you still have ExcelForum inclided in the compatibility view list.

This still catches some people out who had to use Compatibility view previously, and who have not logged in  since the change. I have had to advise quite a few users who reported that they could not get into ExcelForum with Internet Explorer. As always , no one tells us when things get fiddled with and changed. Oh well, Never mind... it is all Excel Forum Anarchy  :Smilie:   
Anarchy in the EF-Hey!!  )

----------


## CAntosh

To piggyback on Alan's suggestion, I had the exact same Sucuri issue this morning (using IE 11).  Removing ExcelForum from my compatibility view list fixed things.  Hopefully there aren't too many others who are locked out.

----------


## FDibbins

Alf, I have been asked by the TT to see if you are still having that problem?  Apparently they have worked on it?

----------


## Alf

> currently ExcelForum requires the more typical setting of ExcelForum not entered into compatibility mode.



Thanks Alan that solved my problem :Smilie: 

Hi Ford

Following Alans suggestion IE 11 works ok again.

Alf

----------


## Doc.AElstein

You is welcome, ( you will probably have to change it back next week.. lol...  :Smilie:  )
Thanks for the Rep thingy
Alan

----------


## dflak

I'm still having the issue on IE11. I can get through on Chrome. I know that IE11 is a piece of fecal material, but it is what we use at work.

----------


## CAntosh

> Apparently they have worked on it?



FWIW, Ford, when I put my IE back on the compatibility view, I immediately get the Sucuri block again, so I don't see that anything has changed since yesterday.  Like Alf, though, I seem to be okay in EI 11 with compatibility view off.

I don't know if it's related, but ever since I turned compatibility view off yesterday morning, my tab locks when I submit a post or click to a specific post within a thread.  I can open any thread just fine and with full functionality, but if I hit submit or click on a "last post" link to go to a specific _post_, I'm taken to that post, but the tab is frozen, so I can't scroll up or down with the scroll bar/arrows or mouse wheel.  I can still click links within the tab, though, so I think only my movement is restricted.  Seems odd...

----------


## Alf

Oh bother now I know why I did use compatibility view on IE 11 for the Excel forum.

With compatibility view off downloading a file from the forum I get "516370d149396419-need-solver-help-excel-pricing.xlsx" as a file name :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown: 

With compatibility view on I used to get "need-solver-help-excel-pricing.xlsx" but that's water under the bridge as Sucuri will not allow forum access with compatibility view on.

Alf

----------


## Doc.AElstein

@ Alf, I think  something similar was why most of us went over to compatibility mode, but I thought it was a bit different.  At that time downloads had an erroneous  .php added. 
I note however,  now that I too get the *strange numbers* added before the file name on a download. I did not notice that the last time. I thought it was just a strange php extension problem last time ? So I expect The Tech Team are just having a play. Are Tech Team are on the case, bless their little cotton socks. - As you say, that is just a minor inconvenience, as long as access is working generally in one mode or another  :Smilie: 

@ CAntosh, Yes I too still see the Sucuri Firewall when going to compatibility mode. I expect most do currently if they switch to compatibility mode.
( I also note that Internet Explorer 8 will still not access ExcelForum in any mode, ( only occasional with some limitations, but never blocked completely )   https://www.excelforum.com/suggestio...st-for-me.html     )

@ dflak. You seem unfortunately to have an unusual problem .  I think the last time, you had different experience to most of us .  (  http://www.excelforum.com/suggestion...dows-10-a.html https://www.excelforum.com/the-water...-web-page.html  )
Not sure what is going on there  :Frown:  




_.....

Other Threads on the Internet Explorer Issues or similar sucuri 
https://www.excelforum.com/the-water...-web-page.html
http://www.excelforum.com/suggestion...hment-php.html
https://www.excelforum.com/suggestio...ml#post4623993 
https://www.excelforum.com/the-water...ml#post4584500
http://www.excelforum.com/suggestion...dows-10-a.html
https://www.excelforum.com/suggestio...ml#post4613357
https://www.excelforum.com/the-water...ml#post4644952
https://www.excelforum.com/suggestio...st-for-me.html

----------


## Doc.AElstein

Just passing info
A few months ago excel forum ( exclusively ) stopped being accessible through Internet Explorer 8. It appears now that Internet Explorer 9 is also now not usable for excel forum. Maybe Internet explorer 11 will be next ..
https://www.excelforum.com/suggestio...ml#post4655614

----------

